# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Loppuvuoden kuvia

## killerpop

Joulua odotellessa, laitetaan heinäkuisia kuvia esiin tänne koko kuukauden ajan.

----------


## JudgeT

> Joulua odotellessa, laitetaan heinäkuisia kuvia esiin tänne koko kuukauden ajan.


 :Smile:  Ohhoh, mistäs lähtien t13:a on ajettu nivelellä vai oliko Omnicity vain kuljettajan kiusaamista  :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

Muutamia kuvia kuluvalta viikolta l&#246;ytyypi t&#228;&#228;lt&#228;.

Sis&#228;lt&#228;&#228; mm. j&#228;&#228;hyv&#228;iset wiima-nivelille sek&#228; muutamia fotoja Tampereelta, jossa vietin kuluvan (loma)viikon  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Pieni bussimatka Tampere-Seinäjoki (Porin ja Kokkolan kautta) ikuistettuna omaksi kuvastoksi. Porissa otetuissa kuvissa myös Jazz:n aikaista lisäliikennettä. Pääosissa kuitenkin kulkupelit Connex #712 ja Länsilinjat #82.

----------


## killerpop

Ja kun heinäkuu on jo ohi, niin laitetaan sitten elokuun satoa tarjolle. Tuttuun tapaan kuvia voi odottaa ko hakemistoon aina kuluvan kuukauden loppuun asti.

----------


## Suntikka

> Ja kun heinäkuu on jo ohi, niin laitetaan sitten elokuun satoa tarjolle. Tuttuun tapaan kuvia voi odottaa ko hakemistoon aina kuluvan kuukauden loppuun asti.


Kene autost tuo näyttö on kuvattu?

----------


## killerpop

> Kene autost tuo n&#228;ytt&#246; on kuvattu?


Connexin autohan tuo, #726 Volvo 9700H. Kun tuo on jo v&#228;h&#228;n vanhempaa vuosikertaa, niin se selitt&#228;nee, miksi tuo etumonitori ei ole litte&#228; n&#228;ytt&#246;, kuten uusissa busseissa. Normaalitilanteissahan tuota paikannusta ei juurikaan pidet&#228; p&#228;&#228;ll&#228;, eik&#228; siit&#228; taida juurikaan olla lis&#228;arvoa niin matkustajille kuin kuskillekaan, ellei sitten ole tilausajosta kysymys.

----------


## killerpop

Tällä kertaa irrotin 44 kuvan paketin omaksi teemakseen, koska lähes kaikki kuvauskohteet liittyvät suoranaisesti viikonlopun tilausajorumbaan Porissa. Kuvia täällä.

----------


## Suntikka

> Tällä kertaa irrotin 44 kuvan paketin omaksi teemakseen, koska lähes kaikki kuvauskohteet liittyvät suoranaisesti viikonlopun tilausajorumbaan Porissa. Kuvia täällä.



Tuo Connex Hautamäki 5 oli tänään linjalla 7 kauppatori-isojoenranta

----------


## killerpop

Jälleen aika luoda uusi kuvahakemisto, kun tein pienen reissun Tampere-Helsinki-Pori-Harjavalta-Pori-Rauma-Pori-Turku. Mukana myös Oraksen MaxCi ja paljon muuta.

----------


## Ozzy

Kenen tämä on??
http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2006-08_lansi-suomi/66.html

----------


## Hujis

> Kenen tämä on??
> http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2006-08_lansi-suomi/66.html


Alko itteäkin kiinnostamaan niin pirusti, että AKEsta tsekkasin, omistajaksi paljastui Lehtisen Linja, Scania K113-alusilla. Oliskohan länsinaapurista terveisiä...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eppu

Uusi juna-aika alkoi ja perjantaina matkustin kaikkien aikojen viimeisellä pikajuna 171:llä Tampereelle. Muutama kuva löytyy täältä.

----------


## killerpop

Kesäloma on pidetty ja webbiin kuvia päätyi 115 kpl. Kuvat ovat täällä.

Suurimmat kuva-annokset tulee tällä kertaa Seinäjoelta, Kauhajoelta ja Porista. Mukana myös markkinahumua Noormarkusta, tasoristeyksen tekoa Isojoenrannassa,  koulukyyditystä Nurmossa ja paljon matkan varrelta.

----------


## Ozzy

> Kesäloma on pidetty ja webbiin kuvia päätyi 115 kpl. Kuvat ovat täällä.
> 
> Suurimmat kuva-annokset tulee tällä kertaa Seinäjoelta, Kauhajoelta ja Porista. Mukana myös markkinahumua Noormarkusta, tasoristeyksen tekoa Isojoenrannassa,  koulukyyditystä Nurmossa ja paljon matkan varrelta.


Kuka, mikä, ken , kumpi , kumpainen eli kenen oli tämä Wiimuli aikoinaan siellä raukoilla Karjalan rajoilla?? Hiano Bongaus Killeriltä silti...
http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2006-09_lomakuvat/87.html

----------


## Juhiz

> Kuka, mikä, ken , kumpi , kumpainen eli kenen oli tämä Wiimuli aikoinaan siellä raukoilla Karjalan rajoilla?? Hiano Bongaus Killeriltä silti...
> http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2006-09_lomakuvat/87.html


Pielisen Liikenne.

----------


## sv

Vielä sentään näkyy olevan liikenteessä uutena V. Keto-Seppälä Oy:llä olleita busseja  :Smile: 

http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2006-09_lomakuvat/77.html

----------


## killerpop

Ja syyskuun 2006 kuvasaldoa löytyy täältä. Seuraavaksi olis tarkoitus räpsiä Tampereen seudulla  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

Syyskuun kuvasadon rivilt&#228; 22 aina riville 24 l&#246;ytyy nyt kuvia tilausajoista, joihin osallistui ainakin Paunut: #27, #91, #101, #102, #103, #112, (#24, #118?), L&#228;nsilinjat: #38, #47, #50, #52, #57, #71, #73, #88, Connex #613 ja Tokeen #10. Jos rivien laskeminen ei ole mielek&#228;st&#228;, niin aloittaa voi t&#228;st&#228;, olkaat hyv&#228;t!

----------


## Kinmo

> (Paunu #118?), Tokeen #10.


Ihan vaan lisähuomautuksena, että ensiksi lainattu/mainittu kulkine oli vain meikäläisen siirtymätaivalvälineenä tälle temmellyskentälle eikä tuo Tokeekaan samaan hässäkkään liittynyt ollenkaan.

----------


## Eppu

Muutama hassu foto viikonlopulta löytyypi täältä. Mistähän tuo keikkabussi lienee peräisin...?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistähän tuo keikkabussi lienee peräisin...?


Tarkoittaako kysymys, että haluat tietää entisen omistajan? Kuvassa näkyy vielä vanhojen Pohjolan Liikenteen teippien jäljet ja kyljessä olevan vilkun etupuolella kylkinumero 11.

----------


## Ozzy

Alunperin tuo keikkuri oli Lohjan liikenne, sitten Saaren Auto ja Pohjola, nyttemmmin siis vuokrapeli, mutta yleensä on liikkunut siitä huolimatta ainakin ennen täällä Mansessa vain Kemopetrolin bussina, tosin jossain päin Tammelassa kuulemma asuu joku roudari/valomies/ vuokrafirman heppu, joka tällä ajelee- ja tuo kuvauspaikka voisi puoltaa sitä.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Tai oikeastaan se oli ensin Saaren Auto #5 ja meni sitten Lohjan Liikenteen kautta Pohjolan Liikenteelle.
Nykyisiä katureita katsellessa tuntuu hassulta, että Stadin 67-linjaa ajettiin vielä 90-luvun alussa noinkin maaseutumaisilla busseilla. :-)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nykyisiä katureita katsellessa tuntuu hassulta, että Stadin 67-linjaa ajettiin vielä 90-luvun alussa noinkin maaseutumaisilla busseilla. :-)


Ei välttämättä, kun otetaan huomioon heidän liikennöimänsä linjan luonne. Jollain h14:llä tai h17:llä tuollainen harvaovinen ja keppivaihteinen linjabiili olisi tietenkin ollut vähintäänkin ääliömäinen ratkaisu, mutta pitkällä maaseutumaisella linjalla, jolla matkustettiin ensi sijassa kaupunkialueelta moottorietien (Tuusulanväylä) taakse esikaupunkialueelle, aivan Helsingin pohjoislaitaan, tuollainen ratkaisu puolusti matkustajien enemmistön kannalta jopa enemmän paikkaansa kuin esim. "tanskandogityypin pommikoneet". Lisäksi - ja vielä erityisen suurella painoarvolla - taustalla oli se, että yksityisen perheyhtiön ajattelutapa oli voimakkaan tuontatolähtöinen; BMU-805-tyypin auto oli idioottivarma liikenteessä ja käyttökustannuksiltaan edullisin mahdollinen. Sen jälleenmyyntiarvo oli varmasti paras kuviteltavissa oleva. Saaren Auto Oy laittoi autonsa vaihtoon usein noin 4 - 5 vuoden iässä ja lienee saanut varsin hyvät myyntihinnat koko lailla vähän käytetyistä autoistaan.

----------


## dima

> Alunperin tuo keikkuri oli Lohjan liikenne, sitten Saaren Auto ja Pohjola, nyttemmmin siis vuokrapeli, ...


Pohjolan Liikenteellä tuo nro 11 oli viimeksi Savonlinnassa.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Ei välttämättä, kun otetaan huomioon heidän liikennöimänsä linjan luonne...


En toki homman mielekkyyttä kiistäkään, huvitti lähinnä tuo tapahtunut muutos.
Tarjosihan Saaren Auto korkeapenkkisine busseineen siinä sivussa myös ylellisemmän vaihtoehdon vaikkapa keskustan ja Maunulan välisille matkalaisille HKL:n karun asiallisten katurien rinnalla.

Nyttemmin "niskoja ei tueta" -periaate on vain yleistynyt selvästi pidemmilläkin linjoilla... ;-)

----------


## killerpop

Jatketaans syksyisill&#228; kuvilla avaamalla my&#246;s lokakuun 2006 kuvasato. Mukana muun muassa:
Uusimmat Satakunnan Liikenteet (#59, #64)Uusi (vm 2002) ja vanha Hautam&#228;en #26 (nykyisin Connex #726 ja LS-liikenne)Uusien SatLien vastapainoksi vanhin EB-v&#228;rinen, eli #26Pari Pirkanmaalaistiluria PorissaLavialla p&#246;pelikk&#246;&#246;n mennyt Lauttakyl&#228;n Auton #113 palanneena ajoonPaljon varisseita puiden lehti&#228;, vett&#228; ja masentavaa keli&#228;  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

Marraskuun kuvaston rakentaminen alkoi tänään tänne.

----------


## LateZ

Eikö Haglund myynyt tai luovuttanut linjansa (joka päivä Kaskinen-Vaasa edestakaisin) Westerlinesille. Outo aluevaltaus tommoinen Vaasa-Tampere -alihankinta firmalle, joka ei halunnut ajaa linjaa. Ei ole edes ensimmäinen kuva aiheesta ja haluaisinkin tietää, onko tuo ilmiö jokaviikkoinen, jokapäiväinen vai jotain siltä väliltä, ja mihin tuo perustuu.

----------


## killerpop

> Eikö Haglund myynyt tai luovuttanut linjansa (joka päivä Kaskinen-Vaasa edestakaisin) Westerlinesille. Outo aluevaltaus tommoinen Vaasa-Tampere -alihankinta firmalle, joka ei halunnut ajaa linjaa. Ei ole edes ensimmäinen kuva aiheesta ja haluaisinkin tietää, onko tuo ilmiö jokaviikkoinen, jokapäiväinen vai jotain siltä väliltä, ja mihin tuo perustuu.


Ihan puhtaasti poikkeustilanne. Oli ilmeisesti autokierto sen verran sekaisin jo tiistai-iltana Tampereen seutua koetelleessa myrsyssä, että Haglundin autolla ajettiin sitten Vaasa-Tampere ja Tampere-Kuru-Seinäjoki -vuorot keskiviikkona 1.11.

Ilmeisesti tässä mielessä hyvä yhteistyökumppani - laadukkaan auton saa alle nopeasti.

Aamulehden jutun mukaan Tampereelta tiistai-iltana Ikaalisiin (vuoron kyllä pitäisi mennä Seinäjoen kautta Kokkolaan?) hieman ennen kello yhtätoista lähtenyt vuoro saavutti Ikaalisen vasta 8 tunnin kuluttua lähdöstään (valtatie 3:n ollessa rekkajonon takia poikki). Ehkäpä tälläkin on omia heijastuksiaan ko auton käyttöön.

Reilu kuukausi sitten samainen auto ajeli myöskin Vaasan ja Tampereen välillä.

----------


## Eppu

Muutamia Ixus 65 testikuvia  :Smile:  kotinurkilta löytyypi täältä.

----------


## Eppu

Pari fotoa minulle erittäin tutuista paikoista ja vähän muualtakin  :Wink:  löytyy täältä.

----------

